

Ask HN: Any tool for X-browser compliance test? - satyajit

I am mostly developing on Mac-Firefox. I remember bringing up my dev site on a Windows IE once and it looked somewhat messed up. Well, though real compatibility testing has to be done on IE-Windows, is there any tool to do some initial compliance test?
======
Tangurena
Well, Browsershots _can_ work if your dev environment is available to the
outside world. But nothing beats having multiple computers around the office.
Our company policy forbids shopping on ebay for older computers.

<http://browsershots.org/>

------
eru
There are online services that give you a screenshot of your page in browsers.
You just submit an URL, or so.

